
Open source stewardship made practical [video] - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXgbV7jB_Bc
======
based2
[https://github.com/stuarthalloway/presentations/blob/master/...](https://github.com/stuarthalloway/presentations/blob/master/GigCityElixir_2018/Stewardship.pdf)

